# Heart Healthy . . .er Friendly ABTs



## ddave (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, I know this is asking a lot.  I am having a couple of good friends over for a get together next Saturday.  One of them had a triple bypass about a year and a half ago and a stint put in within the past two months.  I imagine the baby backs will be totally out of the question for him.  (Am planning on grilling some chicken for him for a main dish).  

I would like to do some ABTs and have no problem doing two kinds.  I know he eats turkey bacon and was wondering if anyone had any ideas for a more "cardio-friendly" ABT or is that even possible?  I was thinking maybe fat-free cheese, with chicken breast meat wrapped in turkey bacon.  I seem to recall someone posted that they tried fat free cheese in an ABT and it tasted like an old tire so if anyone has suggestions or more info, that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## carpetride (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought shrimp were high in fat??


----------



## goobi99 (Aug 18, 2008)

shrimp are high in cholesterol like the kind someone with a bypass should be concerned with. the fat free cream cheese and turkey bacon really arent that bad... its all we use too


----------



## coyote (Aug 18, 2008)

just make a veggie abt.sherd some carrot, apple, sweet peppers, and some sweet onion use apple sauce instead of cream cheese. they sell boca burgers use that as a sausage are to plug the top. live long and prosper.

oh yea..peanut butter ones taste great.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep I thought the dietician had told me that, in my early thirties and have high Cholesterol.


----------



## evandostert (Aug 18, 2008)

Turkey bacon and low fat cheese works.  You could also do a turkey breast or low fat  fattie turkey stuffed with low fat cheese and mushroom.  I have done this and as long as you put a dash of eggbeaters in the meat to hold it together it turns out well.


----------



## ddave (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Many more viable alternatives than I realized.

Dave


----------

